# Routing with letter stencils



## fishin&routin (Dec 8, 2008)

I just downloaded letters A-Z in a cursive style from freeprintablestencils.com. All are in jpg format. When inserting the file into Microsoft Word, I want to enlarge the letter so that I can print to a media that will accept a small guide bushing, say 1/4" i.d. That way I can maybe rout the letters using the template.

Before posting, I used Microsoft's "Paint" program and inserted the file here. By using the print setup function, I got the letter "L" to take up most of a letter size page.

Is this crazy or has someone tried this before? I have a standard sign lettering set, but I wanted to do this using cursive letters. Attached is one of the .jpg files.

Thanks.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I haven't done it with lettering but I, and others, have used a cad program to make designs and print them and then use the printout as a pattern. You can use a photocopier to size your patterns too.


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

If you want to do large letters, Larry, and don't have the cad programming, I use Publisher, and set the paper to a poster size, and enable tile printing. Using my laser printer, it will continue the lettering on the next page. I've used the same poster setting for smaller designs, and just printed specific "tiles" as it were.

I don't have money to purchase a cad program, and I'm a simple person. You talk cad, and I think engineering :lol: too complicated for my simple mind, and no one seems to have the time to teach me. So, I'll use my Publisher


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

fishin&routin said:


> I just downloaded letters A-Z in a cursive style from freeprintablestencils.com. All are in jpg format. When inserting the file into Microsoft Word, I want to enlarge the letter so that I can print to a media that will accept a small guide bushing, say 1/4" i.d. That way I can maybe rout the letters using the template.
> 
> Before posting, I used Microsoft's "Paint" program and inserted the file here. By using the print setup function, I got the letter "L" to take up most of a letter size page.
> 
> ...


use Irfanview to size as you would like...
use the panoramic function to put the letters together into words...

IrfanView - Official Homepage - one of the most popular viewers worldwide


----------



## otto g (Aug 2, 2014)

Maybe you should try Inkscape. This is a vector drawing program. It is free and there are a number of forums for helping out. There are also quite a few free font sites where you can download True Type fonts.

If it is allowed and anyone would like the URL's I will post them.

Otto


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> Google Sketchup is free Barb. The Pro version isn't. This file will give you a decent basic understanding of how it works. It can be handy.


Thanks, Charles, but I don't have the mental capacity of late to undertake a task to learn things. I read but fail to comprehend... I think I need a vacation....? :lol:

Besides; I don't draw :lol:


----------

